# guess what this horse is thinking



## Trinity (Apr 28, 2009)

"I really hope I didnt just see... What I thought I just saw.."


----------



## happygoose123 (Jan 19, 2009)

how many guesses do we get?? 
if only one then take my first.

" Hey.................. i wanted food!!!!! not a picture!!!!!"

"this picture is of ME!!! NOT you white horse!!!!!!"


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

"dont even THINK of steeing my carrots!!!!"


----------



## mysandi (Feb 21, 2009)

"Quit taking my picture and leave me alone, please!"


----------



## Heybird (Jan 7, 2009)

"No!....I was not licking the pole.....sheesh:roll:"


----------



## orangetictac (Nov 4, 2008)

Um...excuse me? Excuse me? We'd like to come in now... Excuse me? Yeah...we're still out here... please?


----------



## jessetjames (Mar 24, 2009)

Look at that new mare coming **** shes beautiful. and if its a mare vice verca LOL


----------



## Dreamer1215 (Jan 31, 2009)

_"No treat for me? Begone human! You are not worth my attention."_


----------



## Barebackrider (Feb 13, 2009)

all good ones and u only get as many as two goes but before I decide i need a couple more posts


----------



## jessetjames (Mar 24, 2009)

who the hell do you think you are being able to take a pic of me!!!!!! HA HA LOL


----------



## danastark (Jul 17, 2008)

Move those fat buns, Miss Appy and don't you even think of trying to get in on the sweet deal I've got going here! Quick, before she sees my ears back!!


----------



## Rissa (Feb 10, 2009)

"I don't like the barbed wire."



lol, but really how can you know if any of us guess right? Sometimes I wish I knew for sure what my horse is thinking but chances are it's "fud fud fud fud fud fud fud...."


----------



## Countrygal892000 (Apr 17, 2009)

*"I said good day!"*


----------



## Tayz (Jan 24, 2009)

"Why does that stallion get all the mares in his paddock and I get stuck with the gelding -sighs-"


----------



## angelsgrace (Apr 30, 2009)

> "Why does that stallion get all the mares in his paddock and I get stuck with the gelding -sighs-"


 winner it was so hard but he is a gelding and so true so ur turn post a pic....have fun


----------



## angelsgrace (Apr 30, 2009)

the red one is a gelding and the paint a mare


----------



## angelsgrace (Apr 30, 2009)

ome on post it i can't wait enjoy ur prize lol


----------



## happygoose123 (Jan 19, 2009)

> "No!....I was not licking the pole.....sheesh:roll:"


LOL!!!! i like urs heybird!!!!!!! funny


----------



## Heybird (Jan 7, 2009)

happygoose123 said:


> LOL!!!! i like urs heybird!!!!!!! funny


LOL my husbands horse gets that look on her face after she gets caught licking the poles :lol:


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

"what are you doing to me"


----------



## happygoose123 (Jan 19, 2009)

Heybird said:


> LOL my husbands horse gets that look on her face after she gets caught licking the poles :lol:


hahahahahaha!!! thats hilarious!!!!:lol: the silly things horses do, you just gotta laugh!!!!!


----------



## angelsgrace (Apr 30, 2009)

tayz u won plz post you pic


----------



## angelsgrace (Apr 30, 2009)

ok i'll pick a new winner the winner is Heybird with


> "No!....I was not licking the pole.....sheesh


post your pic heybird


----------

